# [video] My name is Feliks Zemdegs



## D-Faze (Mar 8, 2012)

Made by me and Sillas Tsutsui
EPICNESS OVER9000






Based on interviews made by Sillas Tsutsui:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/e...h-and-Zbigniew-Zborowski-about-Feliks-Zemdegs
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/entry.php?23-The-Faztest

Music: Steve Jablonsky - My Name Is Lincoln


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow...


----------



## Goosly (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice editing + well-chosen music = great video


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 8, 2012)

Your videos is always fantastic

:tu


----------



## Nureaux (Mar 8, 2012)

wow, this kinda inspires me! awesome video, love it!


----------



## D-Faze (Mar 8, 2012)

4. said:


> Based on a true story?


 
Yep


----------



## jla (Mar 8, 2012)

Goosebumps all over my body...

All of your videos really amaze me in a way no other's does. If Feliks have a unique talent when it comes to cubing. Then you're the Feliks of filmmaking, great work. This inspired me so much as I'm currently trying to overcome myself in order to get sub-15...


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tears*


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2012)

People are gonna hate on me, but I have to be honest, the video did not live up to my expectations. I found it rather slow and dull.


----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

Truly amazing.But I find it amazing because of Feliks and everything that he has done not just because of the video,music,editing,etc.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 8, 2012)

Dene said:


> People are gonna hate on me, but I have to be honest, the video did not live up to my expectations. I found it rather slow and dull.


 
I actually agree lol
Its message is nothing different. The music doesn't suit the content, in my opinion.


----------



## Sillas (Mar 8, 2012)

No words to describe what I'm feeling.
Good job, Ivan. I hope that we can do more videos with partnership. 
Certainly this was the way to or better than I imagined.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have to agree with Dene in the not living up to expectations. 

However, the message is the same regardless. He really is proof that you can accomplish it if you go for it. You know, the first time I saw the video of Felik's doing his WR solve I thought he looked kinda snobby about getting it. But later on after learning his story it just showed me how much he earned his title. And that he definitely deserved the WR. 

Music was good too.


----------



## yockee (Mar 8, 2012)

Dene said:


> People are gonna hate on me, but I have to be honest, the video did not live up to my expectations. I found it rather slow and dull.


 
You're only bored if you're boring....


----------



## thackernerd (Mar 8, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 8, 2012)

Dene said:


> People are gonna hate on me, but I have to be honest, the video did not live up to my expectations. I found it rather slow and dull.


 
I agree. This was a waste of time.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 8, 2012)

"To be free"? Don't know about you, but where I live, most people already are. Found that rather cheesy. And you quote Zbigniew saying practice+talent, and then you ask "But is it only talent?". No, you had just quoted him saying practice.

But it looks and sounds good, and I'm glad you've apparently chosen music that doesn't cause youtube to block the video for me here in Germany


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 8, 2012)

yockee said:


> You're only bored if you're boring....


 
The agony and the irony are killing me.


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 8, 2012)

"Feliks Zemdegs: The Movie"
Based on a True Story

Lol, this SHOULD be a documentary, like fazdad's.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 8, 2012)

Epic



Dene said:


> People are gonna hate on me, but I have to be honest, the video did not live up to my expectations. I found it rather slow and dull.


 


Kirjava said:


> I agree. This was a waste of time.



gtfo


----------



## Akash Rupela (Mar 9, 2012)

Not a waste of time . Awesome work on the video and editing part. But the text could have been better at places like Stefan said, is it only talent and being free did not make that much of a sense to me.
(Not being a critic. Hey you can still edit the shaky places and release a new version of this video)


----------



## Fire Cuber (Mar 9, 2012)

where is MR.FELIKS HIMSELF?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Mar 9, 2012)

Fire Cuber said:


> where is MR.FELIKS HIMSELF?


 Its Mr. Zemdegs and Im here


----------



## D-Faze (Mar 9, 2012)

"To be free" means not to have limits in breaking records
"Is it only talent" corresponds not only to Zbigniew's phrase, but to the whole video


----------



## applemobile (Mar 9, 2012)

It was nice. But would have been alot nicer if it was narrated rather than subtitled. Having to read really subtracted from the overall 'experience' for me. You just need someone with an epic voice.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 9, 2012)

I thought the video was nice. The music and the composition of different videoclips made a good impression on me. I agree though that the text was a bit too much. I half expected an explosion of fast paced clips after the build up of slow start. Maybe you should try something similar with really fast pace and short bursting words, just to see how the effect would differ from this video.



applemobile said:


> You just need someone with an epic voice.


 
Maybe you should ask Kirjava


----------



## Kyle™ (Mar 9, 2012)

Kind of a pointless video with broken English throughout...
Overcome yourself? Huh?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 9, 2012)

I have to agree with some people that I was kinda having high expectations with this vid, but when I watched it it wasn't that great, with some broken English in some parts. Try to do better in the next one though!


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 9, 2012)

applemobile said:


> You just need someone with an epic voice.


 
Peter Dickson. Now that would make the video pretty epic.


----------



## MostEd (Mar 9, 2012)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> Kind of a pointless video with broken English throughout...
> Overcome yourself? Huh?


He's russian, he's not english...
Even though i saw the mistakes, i like this video, great job Ivan!


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 9, 2012)

Can't people just be happy beacuse he has put english text in the video?

I don't think it is better if there just would be russian...


----------



## D-Faze (Mar 9, 2012)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> broken English


 
What's wrong?


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 9, 2012)

I found it rather well made, but it's really not suitable at this moment to compare Feliks with Michael Jordan, Muhammad Ali, Garry Kasparow and similar sports idols. Our sport is just not comparable yet. In a few decades, Feliks will probably be considered an "early pioneer" of our sport, but I would seriously not do something like the above at the moment.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 9, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> He does dramatic voice overs for tv shows in Britain. Id be worried if he was my brother since he's 20 years older than my parents.



lol yeah I googled him.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Mar 9, 2012)

Sin-H said:


> I found it rather well made, but it's really not suitable at this moment to compare Feliks with Michael Jordan, Muhammad Ali, Garry Kasparow and similar sports idols. Our sport is just not comparable yet. In a few decades, Feliks will probably be considered an "early pioneer" of our sport, but I would seriously not do something like the above at the moment.


 

Couldn't agree more. All that it was missing was comparisons to MLK and Pope John Paul II.


----------



## Zbox95 (Mar 9, 2012)

A well-made video, but why is one single cuber celebrated this much? We have an awesome community, let's focus on that instead.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 9, 2012)

Zbox95 said:


> A well-made video, but why is one single cuber celebrated this much? We have an awesome community, let's focus on that instead.


 
Are you kidding me.


----------



## Zbox95 (Mar 9, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Are you kidding me.


 
I actully hadn't seen this thread. Thanks for the correction Stefan.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 9, 2012)

Too corny and repetitive for my liking.
This is the first video by you I haven't ended thinking "wow, that was absolutely amazing".
The only variable from this to your others is the "help" from Sillas.
Just sayin'


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2012)

Zbox95 said:


> I actully hadn't seen this thread.


 
Or any of his others about his cube community videos. I think he's kinda famous for those.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 10, 2012)

Pole Vault is so juust to get to the mat without a crossbar

anyway I didn't know faz got 26 world records last year


----------



## Sillas (Mar 10, 2012)

tx789 said:


> I didn't know faz got 26 world records last year


A little statistic...


Tim Major said:


> The only variable from this to your others is the "help" from Sillas.


Thanks so much.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 10, 2012)

Sillas said:


> Thanks so much.


 
*internet sarcasm detector is broken*

I don't think Tim meant that as a compliment...


----------



## JCVP11 (Mar 10, 2012)

WOW..


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2012)

Sillas said:


> A little statistic...


 
Page links are bad. Even if everybody had configured the same number of posts per page, you'd still need to guess/search which post was meant. Click the number (like "#12") of the post to get a direct link to that post:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...r-of-the-Year!&p=693006&viewfull=1#post693006


----------



## Sillas (Mar 10, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I don't think Tim meant that as a compliment...



And what really matter?



Stefan said:


> Page links are bad. Even if everybody had configured the same number of posts per page, you'd still need to guess/search which post was meant. Click the number (like "#12") of the post to get a direct link to that post:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...r-of-the-Year!&p=693006&viewfull=1#post693006



Thanks, Stefan. I didn't know that.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 10, 2012)

Well this is controversial. _I_ liked it, anyway.


----------



## GeoSpeedcuber (Mar 17, 2012)

I think you are number one editor among speedcubers :*


----------



## Guinness (Mar 17, 2012)

Groovy!


----------



## insane569 (Apr 2, 2012)

Huh this reminds me of a video.


----------



## Thatguyujustmet (Feb 26, 2014)

This..... is.... Amazing, Encouraging, and super inspirational! You my friend, are a boss....


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 26, 2014)

This is a good idea whe should make this kinda thing about multiple cubers popping out each year!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 26, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> This is a good idea whe should make this kinda thing about multiple cubers popping out each year!



This is something that I can agree with..


----------



## Blurry (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow. The kind of video you only come across every odd year. One enough to send shivers. Brilliant piece.


----------

